

Tails transition to a new OpenPGP signing key - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tails.boum.org/news/signing_key_transition/index.en.html

======
TheLoneWolfling
The question that comes to mind is: why? Every transition incurs additional
risk. So what is the benefit?

